
In South Africa, colonialism was written on stone - gpvos
https://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-short/south-africa-colonialism-was-written-stone/
======
gpvos
_> "It’s a painting on a rock," he says. "You can never be completely sure who
put it there, that it wasn’t some joker in the 1960s. But it’s likely that the
image is authentic: there are much older paintings, produced with what seems
to be the same iron oxide pigments, nearby."_

...so how do they know that those other paintings are not from recent times?

